

Like Monopoly in the Depression, Settlers of Catan is the board game of our time - fidgross
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/11/24/AR2010112404140.html

======
Umalu
Catan "serves as a model for solving contemporary problems such as trade
imbalances, nuclear proliferation, and climate change." Huh? Catan is a GAME!
You play with your friends! It is fun! Its creator was trying to improve the
gameplay of Monopoly, not solve the world's problems. Why oh why must
journalists strain to tie everything in with their conception of the
zeitgeist.

------
JCThoughtscream
.../what version/ of Settlers? Original Flavor gets dull after a short while,
I find.

